# ***LOST DOG ****FOUND FOUND FOUND



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

I am sorry for putting a dog post in Big game...... however the reason is, Today I lost my Brit, while Grouse hunting up Timpanooke Rd on the back side of Timp (actually North West side........... my hope is, if anyone is bow hunting in the area and might come accross her.
I took her I.d. collar off to put on a shock collar.

Her name is--- Sammie
Color-- Liver and White
She is aproximately 2 years old
She has in a thick leather collar and an Orange Sport Dog shock collar.
I have left a note with my contact information with some Bow hunters up there, also I left the same with the forest service.

Please keep an eye out if in the area.
My name is Wally Conover Phone#- 801-631-9953


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: ***LOST DOG ****Please do not move this post*

Sorry to hear that, I spend a fair amount of time up there so ill keep my eyes peeled. Good thing that area is mostly just one big valley, someone is bound to come across her. What part of the road were you near when you saw her last? Rock slide, sage brush flat, middle of the valley?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: ***LOST DOG ****Please do not move this post*

Guner I am sure you will be back up looking for the dog. But also in the last place you let the dog out leave the kennel if you can with some of YOUR clothing.

Read this part after you find the dog....................................................................................................................................................... TRACKING COLLAR!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: ***LOST DOG ****Please do not move this post*

Hey 90 I appreciate any extra eyes.
We went along Timpanook trail, up past the back side (where all the rock slides from cliffs) there is a rail head with a big BEWARE OF BEARS sign, that where we went down, we walked the whole bottom of the U shaped valley, frim cliff's on North to Cliffs on South, then back East to come out on top East side, looks down on a small pond and out toward Provo and Utah Lake, 8 mile total we walked. We didnt loose the dog until about 200 yards from the top East side. Sorry not familiar enough with area to know name of the places, it was my first trip there.

Tak... I did go up today, hadnt thought of leaving kennel with clothing, when I go up again tomorrow I will try that.

As for tracker collar, hind sight is always 20/20


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: ***LOST DOG ****Please do not move this post*

I feel for you. I once lost two beagles hunting rabbits. They turned up on my front porch three days later after what would have had to be at least a seven mile hike. Anyway, I'll be grouse hunting up there with my Brit this week. Maybe he'll track her down. Best of luck.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I was called at 5:30 tonight, they found my dog up on top, on the way to Cascade Springs. Boy is she one tired pooch, they said she drank almost a gallon of water they had with them, they put her in the back of the truck and she layed right down and hardly moved until we got there to pick her up. I thank ANYONE and EVERYONE who kept an eye out for her, my kids are happy, i'm happy and when the dog opens her eye's she looks happy  

Next purchase tracking collar


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news!!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Some time back there was a fight over people that don't own tracking collars of some sort. Some said your a bad owner if you don't... I don't go that far but a good one does!!!!

Glad you got the dog back! Tracker is a good place to start! Now the Garmin is much more money but since I have had one I am really liking it. Not that I lost a lot of dogs before but when you do, it eats at ya.
Ya figure the collar will cost $$$ but to replace the dog is going to cost ya $$$$$$$$


----------

